# Seafrance Deals.



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

Hi All,

Good deals seemingly on Sea France, I've just booked for our honeymoon next year, going out on Bank Holiday Monday, 28th May 6pm, returning Sunday 10th June, only £71...............

Good value especially for a bank holiday, half the price of Norfolk Line, who we used 3 or four times last year, and cheaper than speed ferries who we have also used a couple of times.....

Daniel.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Yes Daniel-that seems to be the Firm at the momemt. As someone said oin a previous tgread Norfolkline are not doing themselves any favours


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*£59 Return 'Easter'*

3 Weeks away spanning the Easter holidays...

Seafrance £59 Return (7 metre) booked and paid for! Booked Online.

Seems like the best offer by miles...unless anyone knows better?

Don't forget subscribers here get a nice discount too. Just quote the word found in the subscriber discount section. This can be done online.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Are you booking online with sea france or phoning them ? Do MHF members get a discount and are the prices the same if you book through the C/C or C/CC by phone. I have found in the past I always got a cheaper deal speaking to Carefree C/CC on the phone and they nearly always recommend sea france. Any body got or had a price for 7m van + small car on A frame. How do people get open dated tickets ? I know its possible but whenever Ive asked about these they say you have to give a date.


----------



## danielf (May 11, 2005)

Hi all,

I booked online this morning, I've been keeping track of prices by different operators for a few weeks now and Sea France seem to be cheapest constantly.

I didn't use any promo codes, when I phoned Camping Club, they couldn't match the price...... I just saw it and went for it......

Daniel.


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*Sea France*

Hi Tony

I cannot think of anyone offering "open Date Tickets" at this time!

However Sea France do offer "Amendable" or "Freedom Tickets" which are marginally more expensive initially and you do need to give departure and return dates. So pick an approximate date initially!!
On the Amendable ticket you can, as name implies alter dates and time but there is a charge. Whereas the "Freedom" ticket you can amend at no cost to you.

We booked with Sea France at the beginning of November (before MHF discounts were available) for mid April through to mid June for £73.

We know the date of departure so had an outward amendable ticket (£35)but return dates are subject to whether we want to come back or not on a particular date so had a Freedom return ticket (£38)

Our last Autumn trip with SF was £48 return (non flexible Saver ticket) as we booked it on Bastille Day and knew precise dates for going and coming back.

Ron & Margaret


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

" Freedom" return should read £38

Sorry about glitch!!!!

R & M


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Having specific dates in mind (school holiday week before Easter) I have occasionally been checking webpage quotes but never seen anything reasonable until today when, with a little adjustment of crossing times and the MHF discount, I got a price of £53.

Perhaps SeaFrance are currently experiencing a cashflow crisis, thanks Daniel, for flagging it up.


----------



## 101718 (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for the inspiration all. Just been onto seafrance`s site and booked 8 passengers with 7 metre m.h. in april for £77 all in. Never driven abroad yet but what the hell, got to learn somewhere, and at that price i cant resist!!!!


----------



## gardeningpheobe (Feb 23, 2006)

*Highly delighted*

Just booked our 6.7 metre motorhome for Xmas Market crossing with Seafrance. Out from Dover 4th Dec 16.30Hrs Back from Calais 11th Dec 21.00Hrs. Booked online (using MHF members discount). £50 return (amendable). Chuffed!

Huw & Lyris


----------

